# Sticky  Very strange Illumination/Dimmer problem



## Lawless100 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All,
I just added an amp to my 08 altima. I ran speaker level outputs to the amp, and used a reverse wiring harness from the stock radio, and another aftermarket harness from the car. Since I had so many new speaker wires to run, I didn't want to cut into the factory harness.
The harness coming from the radio only has one illimination wire, the one coming from the car has two, Illumination (orange), and Dimmer Ground (orange Black)
I understand the the dimmer is actually controlled by the dim ground using some sort of "pulse"? system. If I hook the dim ground to the one illumination wire on the stereo harness I get lights on the LCD, and the bottom controls (climate control lights) but all of the radio function buttons are off. Tune/Seek/Audio/etc. so I can't use my radio at night.:wtf:

I assume the reverse harness from my radio is wrong, or the other harness coming from the car is wrong, or they are both aftermarket crap and incompatible with each other. One is a Metra, and the other is a Scosche. I couldn't find a Sosche reverse harness from the radio, so that's why I have two different brands.

Anyhow, does any one have a clue why only SOME of the lights on the Head unit would work?? Do I actually need both Illum wires connected to light up the whole stereo, or did I break something?
If I don't care about dimming, can I just use the remote wire to the one illumination wire coming from the stereo?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Lawless100 (Aug 9, 2007)

OKay, I found aout that if I use the factory harness to the radio everything works as normal. There is clearly two wires missing from the harnesses I bought. 
If I could just add the missing wires I should be good.
Can anyone advise on how I could add more wires to a harness?


----------



## Lawless100 (Aug 9, 2007)

*UPDATE and replacement harness Metra Part numnber 60-7552*

Hello all,
Well apparently the harnesses that Metra and Scoshe sell are missing two wires. The reverse harness from Metra Part number 71-7552 is missing both pins that correspond to illumination and dimmer. The harness that comes from the car 70-7552 is missing the Illumination Ground, actually it's not missing, but it's not on the correct pin so it doesn't do anything! I spoke to Metra and Scoshe and they both said the harnesses are designed for Aftermarket Radios. Which is fine for the harness coming from the car, but the Reverse harness from the radio should have ALL of the pins. IF the wires were cut from my stereo and I had to replace the harness this would never work! Anyway, Metra had a part number 60-7552 which is discontinued. This is a T Harness that is pinned out on all 20 pins. No one in the country has any left, and Metra doesn't make them anymore. Leaving me with no lights or dimmer for my deck.

I stumbled upon a Subaru forum where the 60-7552 harness was mentioned, and a fellow apparently makes the same part!! I contacted him and I got my part shipped in 2 days
I now have FULL Illumination/Dimmer capabilities with my factory deck, and all speaker and subs are amped and controlled using my factory unit.

Many thanks to David for creating this part and filling a need. 
If anyone need a wiring harness for the 4th gen Altimas I highly recommend this guy!! The harness has T connections for 12V accessories as well if you want to add a clean sweep, etc. 

http://ae64.com/20-pin_breakout_harness.htm

I would have been dead in the water, or had to make my own harness with a Molex kit. Why Metra would not just pin out the entire harness is beyond me, especially the reverse harness!! 

Regards,
Mike


----------

